# Mount Holly, NJ - ID: D-28087 Commando, M 10 yr



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13974961


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Older 10 year old in need at kill shelter N.J.*

There is also a young very very handsome WGSD there also..i feel he maybe very adoptable not like this poor old guy..he just breaks my heart...JEN


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: Older 10 year old in need at kill shelter N.J.*

The older dogs ARE adoptable! It might take a little longer to find a home, but in my experience they tend to really stay adopted once they are placed.
If I could, I would only do the seniors.
Sheilah


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Older 10 year old in need at kill shelter N.J.*

Oh my God this poor senior, I love older dogs I hope he can find a home that he deserves.


----------



## chinsNdobermans (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Older 10 year old in need at kill shelter N.J.*

My last foster was a senior, he found a home a lot faster than I thought he would and it was an AWESOME home. 

I have a 10 year old right now... I can't imagine ever giving her up... poor dog.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Older 10 year old in need at kill shelter N.J.*

There is a tread on him already. I eval. this gs on Fri. They need help with him. They are looking for a rescue to take him.
They feel the wgs will get adoped from there.
There is also that very handsome 3 to 5 yr old blk & tan male they need help with


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Older 10 year old in need at kill shelter N.J.*



> Originally Posted By: cocoas momThere is a tread on him already. I eval. this gs on Fri...


cocoas mom's eval:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1114767&page=1#Post1114767
The handsome boy's original thread:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...&gonew=1#UNREAD


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Older 10 year old in need at kill shelter N.J.*

Bump


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Older 10 year old in need at kill shelter N.J.*

BUMP


----------



## sielick (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Older 10 year old in need at kill shelter N.J.*

I WOULD TAKE A SENIOR ANY DAY!! RIGHT NOW MY 16 YR OLD PAP IS SICK..VERY ..hope he pulls out with TLC he is in renal faliure so, other then a kidney transplant..they many years he gave me our worth more then any!! young dog i got him at 9


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Older 10 year old in need at kill shelter N.J.*

original thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1120629&page=0#Post1120629

Mods, duplicate, pls close


----------

